# Arthroscopic debridement of the ligamentum teres



## joanne71178 (Oct 18, 2012)

What would be the 'compare to' code for Arthroscopic debridement of the ligamentum teres?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 18, 2012)

I would lean towards 29875


----------

